# Petco $1 gallon starts Sunday 6/29/2013



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> Just a heads up local Petco is stocking up on tanks and was told it's because $1 is starting again tomorrow.


My petco spidey sense was tingling just 2 days ago when I was in there and asked and they said with a smile...."it has been a while"

I really fear the day that I have a house and an extra few hundred dollars when that sale occurs...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

drewsuf82 said:


> My petco spidey sense was tingling just 2 days ago when I was in there and asked and they said with a smile...."it has been a while"
> 
> I really fear the day that I have a house and an extra few hundred dollars when that sale occurs...


Yeah I will be there tomorrow first thing. Need to pick up a tank for a reef sump. Now to decide whether to go for 10 or 20g sump.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am going on a hunt on craiglist for a used tank and stand. Everyone getting rid of their old tank to upgrade!


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

yay, just saw that off to petco I go tomorrow


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

fyi the $1 / gal starts on 30 June and runs through 27 Jul.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Really? I will have to go shop tomorrow I want another 20gal long or maybe a 10gal or both haha.


----------



## TehDopeness (Jun 26, 2013)

40B picked up! Only 4 left at that store lol


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

...I just want a massive 400g planted tank to be on one of these sales by accident one day...*sigh*
=D


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

what exactly is this 1$ gallon offer? like what does it apply to and what is it?

Thanks


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

$1 per gallon. For instance, I got a ten gallon for $10 and a 40 gallon breeder for $40. Won't be able to set them up for a few months but couldn't wait for the next sale.


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

Sale applies to 10, 20 high, 20 long, 29, 40b and 55 gallon tanks. Runs til the end of the month.


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

does it apply to stores nationwide?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not all stores participate. For the most part, though, most do.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

it would be smart to call ahead before heading out to your local petco.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine still has tons of tanks! Last year within 1 week pretty much all the tanks were gone. Of course when I went in the first day they didn't even have any of the signs up!


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Petsmart is doing $2 a gallon sale but it comes with a glass top and light. I probably wont use the light anyways but the glass top is nice. So $40 and a 45 minute drive to go to petco for the 40 breeder. or a 5 minute drive to petsmart at $80 with glass top and light. Should I get the one at petsmart since it comes with a glass top? I would have to pay about $30 for the glass top and I will probaly end up buying once since I have the versa top on my 20 gallon and 10 gallon? What do you guys think


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

crice8 said:


> Petsmart is doing $2 a gallon sale but it comes with a glass top and light. I probably wont use the light anyways but the glass top is nice. So $40 and a 45 minute drive to go to petco for the 40 breeder. or a 5 minute drive to petsmart at $80 with glass top and light. Should I get the one at petsmart since it comes with a glass top? I would have to pay about $30 for the glass top and I will probaly end up buying once since I have the versa top on my 20 gallon and 10 gallon? What do you guys think


I'd go with the Petsmart tank. It's going to cost you $80 for the tank, glass top and gas, and you're going to have to drop some extra $ to get a light for the tank. Even if you decide to replace the stock hood on the Petsmart tank, it still comes out in a wash in terms of price, and you don't have to drive 45 minutes to get to Petco.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

rcs0926 said:


> I'd go with the Petsmart tank. It's going to cost you $80 for the tank, glass top and gas, and you're going to have to drop some extra $ to get a light for the tank. Even if you decide to replace the stock hood on the Petsmart tank, it still comes out in a wash in terms of price, and you don't have to drive 45 minutes to get to Petco.


petsmart tank it is(=


----------



## Blueangel (Aug 19, 2012)

ohh how i wish i could get a ride there to get a tank or two maybe the next time!!


----------

